# New Display at Omaka



## gumbyk (Sep 12, 2019)

We've just had a re-arrange of the displays at Omaka in the WW2 exhibition.
The Avro Anson has left the museum hangar as it's going to be doing joy-rides over summer. Luckily, The owner has a replacement aircraft that he's loaned the museum, however its not in quite as good condition...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 13, 2019)

Oooo I'm gonna have to go over and look at that. That Hudson has quite an interesting history; it was one of the first RNZAF Hudsons to see combat in the Pacific. It was the Late John Smith's - he of the hidden collection in Mapua - Mosquito, P-40, Mustang etc on his farm and squirrelled away from the world, but it's now Bill Reid's.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 13, 2019)

Very cool display


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 13, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> Oooo I'm gonna have to go over and look at that. That Hudson has quite an interesting history; it was one of the first RNZAF Hudsons to see combat in the Pacific. It was the Late John Smith's - he of the hidden collection in Mapua - Mosquito, P-40, Mustang etc on his farm and squirrelled away from the world, but it's now Bill Reid's.


Yeah, it survived the war, but sat for so long it looks like a jungle recovery. The photos just don't do it justice - you don't get a sense of the size of the aircraft, or the detail that has gone into the diorama e.g. 





Ideally we'd like to have it flying, but the cost is prohibitive if its to stay in NZ. I think that everyone agreed that this was the next best thing.


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 13, 2019)

Yes, another flying Hudson wouldn't go amiss, but it looks like it'd be a ground up rebuild. I looked at it once out at Bill's place.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 13, 2019)

Very nice indeed.

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Sep 13, 2019)

Fantastic display, very 'creative'.


----------



## Deadeye18 (Sep 13, 2019)

Now that looks excellent!!!!!


----------



## Deadeye18 (Sep 13, 2019)

I do hope it avoids restoration ruination.


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 13, 2019)

Very cool display


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2019)

Very cool!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 13, 2019)

I see you spider!


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 13, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> I see you spider!


There are animals all over that display; spiders, butterflies, turtles, lizards. Other displays have a couple of other animals - owls, and there's a spider monkey in the museum somewhere (it was with the Spitfire scene, but I don't know where it is now).


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 13, 2019)

There's a lot of artistry that when into that display!


----------

